
Facebook Bug That Made Mark Zuckerburg Quit His Job at Facebook - vangogh
http://www.secinfinity.net/facebook-bug-that-made-mark-zuckerburg-quit-his-job-at-facebook/
======
jdoliner
I was really hoping this was the untold story of Mark introducing a bug so bad
that the rest of the team made him to stop coding.

~~~
Hnrobert42
I was really hoping for something intelligible. I couldn't get past the second
paragraph. Is the blog new or was it on hiatus for a year? Does he usually
blog about technicalities? "me and my colleague," "write write-ups," "Bug
Bounty Bugs."

